# anyone recoment a digital slr



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

any have experience with digital slr, good are bad.
planning to get one, under $2000.00 with lenses,xtra battery, etc..
would like to be to over ride any auto modes...

thanks.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm very happy with my Canon EOS 60D. I mostly use an 18-200mm lens with it. Of course, lens choice is somewhat dependent on what you plan to take pictures of. For example, on Christmas Day, I used a 28-80mm zoom because I wanted a smaller (physically lens). Taking pics of grand-daughters (5 and 2 years), it worked well. But the 18-200 would have good too.

Have you used an SLR before? Most people don't want to learn to use an SLR.

Do you have any accessories left over from a prior SLR? If they will work with new DSLR, then you probably should stick with that brand.

Do you wish to take in-camera panoramic pictures? I think the Sony DSLRs are the ones that do this best, but I haven't paid attention over the last couple of years.

Do you have large hands or small hands? Large hands, my 60D is fine. If you have smaller hands, you may find a smaller camera to be more comfortable, eg the Canon T5i.

BTW, I have no personal experience with Nikon DSLRs, and Nikon certainly has enjoyed a good reputation for many years. However, I know someone (slightly) who has had bad experiences with Nikon DSLRs. One body failed on holiday, so he bought another, and it failed in a few months. Bad luck? Or something to avoid? My original Canon Digital Rebel (I think about 8 years old) still works fine, and other folks I know still have working older cameras. Unfortunately, I don't know that many with Nikons.

Steve


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, I have narrowed it down to Nikon are Cannon.
Was avid about phtography years ago, even had my own darkroom.
Times change...I have a vacation to the amazon this year and to switzerland. THought it be good to get back into some picture taking.
I decided.
EOS 70D EF-S 18-135mm, with a few other lenses,xbattery, etc..
Thanks...


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Thanks, I have narrowed it down to Nikon are Cannon.
> Was avid about phtography years ago, even had my own darkroom.
> Times change...I have a vacation to the amazon this year and to switzerland. THought it be good to get back into some picture taking.
> I decided.
> ...


 
Not sure what all the differences are between the 60D and the 70D. I know that the 70D has WiFi built-in. I talked briefly to a salesman in Future Shop (similar to Best Buy), and didn't come away with any big differences in my mind. He didn't even mention the WiFi. When I asked, he said that he felt very few people would use it. 

Whatever you get, hope you enjoy it. And here's my advice to all new camera owners...take a lot of pictures before you go on holidays, in order to get used to the camera. Of course, nobody follows that advice. 

BTW, make sure you get a couple of large fast (U1) SD cards. No more film/developing costs, so take LOTS of pictures.

If you want to see a few of my pictures follow this link. Not all taken with the 60D.
http://pics.boatnerd.com/v/shipping/cpfan2013/

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with the Cannon also from what I have heard. I was also very big into photography at one time. I got tired of lugging 20 pounds of equipment every where I went and ended up using my sure shot more than anything else in the end. After I sold everything on Ebay I researched camera and had my mind made up to get another nice Cannon (my 35mm was an A-1). Just before purchasing I remembered why I quit using my big 35mm and decided to keep it small for now. Right now everything is from my phone but some day I would like to get back into it. 

Steve those are great pictures but was expecting to see some of the Canadian Pacific.


----------



## plowboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Nikon D90 user here. The camera is smarter than me but I'm starting to get my head wrapped around everything. The camera is built like a tank, haven't had a single problem as of yet


----------



## cpfan (Jan 12, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with the Cannon also from what I have heard. I was also very big into photography at one time. I got tired of lugging 20 pounds of equipment every where I went and ended up using my sure shot more than anything else in the end. After I sold everything on Ebay I researched camera and had my mind made up to get another nice Cannon (my 35mm was an A-1). Just before purchasing I remembered why I quit using my big 35mm and decided to keep it small for now. Right now everything is from my phone but some day I would like to get back into it.


Well I couldn't live without an SLR, but I know what you mean about the weight thing. These days I've got a smaller camera back pack with the camera body, 2 lenses, a spare battery, charger, and a couple of other things. My bad habit of not carrying a tripod has gotten even worse.

I don't always take the SLR with me, but I carry a point&shoot almost all the time. One lives in our car from spring to fall, even if it doesn't get used much. Like you, I'm using the camera phone more often, but the quality, especially in poor light, isn't very good. Plus they're not too good with quickly moving subjects like grand daughters.



Runningwolf said:


> Steve those are great pictures but was expecting to see some of the Canadian Pacific.


Unfortunately I haven't seen many trains the last few years, so no pictures to show off.

Steve


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

The cost is a bit, by the time you get everything...camera bag,xtra battery,xtra chips,one are two lenses...
but even when i was really into it , it was expensive. expecially if you shot prints and not slides...
55 to 85 and and a zoom up to 200 is all i need..
planning on going the nano route to waterproof.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve those are great pictures but was expecting to see some of the Canadian Pacific.



Since cpfan did not have any Canadian Pacific photos, would a CN photo do?


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmm, maybe it would help to attach the photo


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes it would! I love train pictures, especially ones in the snowy mountains. I've used a few on my labels.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry, no mountains in central Illinois!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

Bob, was the Kansas City Southern a passenger train? I always said if I ever got a new model railroad I would like the mt mckinley passenger railroad in O gauge. I believe it is all stainless, or at least appears to be.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 12, 2014)

One of the problems with dedicated cameras is that they are notoriously poor devices for sharing images. That may not be an issue for you, but if it is then you want to find one that makes it easy to send images in the field or when you return home , to sites or people you want to post the images to. If I were you I would check out Consumer Reports and their review of cameras and use that to investigate more thoroughly the experience that owners of those cameras you flag as possible candidates.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Illinois Central and CN at the old Soo Yard in Gladstone, Michigan. I used to enjoy chasing and photographing trains. Seemed like I always had a "point and shoot" type camera with me in the car, but now I rarely have it with me. The Union Pacific Bailey Yard in North Platte Neb. was always something to see. In recent years I used a Canon Power Shot SX110. Just something to throw in your pocket and go.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Bob, was the Kansas City Southern a passenger train? I always said if I ever got a new model railroad I would like the mt mckinley passenger railroad in O gauge. I believe it is all stainless, or at least appears to be.



Dan,
That is the Kansas City Southern business train. It was back through here over the summer and I had a chance to get on and see it.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 12, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes it would! I love train pictures, especially ones in the snowy mountains. I've used a few on my labels.



Hey Dan, you sound like my Father in Law! He's a major train chaser, and loves taking video, pics, and building N scale of course. He does a hell of a job on the graffiti on his models.

This fellow, Bryan Scott, takes some beautiful pictures of the train yards and stuff here in the 'Peg: http://www.winnipeglovehate.com/

I'd like to get his black and white of Arlington Bridge on my wall one day soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW thanks for sharing that is so cool. I would love to go cross country in a train I think. I guess I could change my mind on that after the first 500 miles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Ray I will check the link out. I am not a train chaser but I do appreciate them. I do love looking at pictures of them also. CPfan has taken some awesome pictures of trains.


----------



## pjd (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is one of my favorite engines. This engine is just huge! I would love to see it in action!


----------



## plowboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I think this thread got derailed somewhere along the line.


----------



## pjd (Jan 12, 2014)

plowboy said:


> I think this thread got derailed somewhere along the line.



Yes, I think you are right! any way, I love my Canon!


----------



## plowboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a sucker for planes myself. 





The older the better


----------



## pjd (Jan 12, 2014)

This one is not so old but it is a plane.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Dan, if you want a nice, short scenic trip, cross over into Sault Ste. Marie Canada and buy a ticket on the Algoma Central/CN train. It will take you about 115 miles north to Agawa Canyon. Once you get about 50 miles north of Sault Ste. Marie, you stop seeing road and the people use that train like we'd use a city bus. There are no roads to Agawa Canyon and the only way in or out would be that train. Absolutely beautiful up there! I have always wanted to take that train all the way up to Hearst, but I have not found the time....yet. Another plus is, once you leave Sault Ste. Marie, you have no cell phone coverage. Once you are in the canyon, they run the engines around the train for the return trip and they give you about an hour to hike, which is no where close to enough time. That is me standing with the train crew as they were taking a break before heading back.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

BobR said:


> Dan, if you want a nice, short scenic trip, cross over into Sault Ste. Marie Canada and buy a ticket on the Algoma Central/CN train. It will take you about 115 miles north to Agawa Canyon. Once you get about 50 miles north of Sault Ste. Marie, you stop seeing road and the people use that train like we'd use a city bus. There are no roads to Agawa Canyon and the only way in or out would be that train. Absolutely beautiful up there! I have always wanted to take that train all the way up to Hearst, but I have not found the time....yet. Another plus is, once you leave Sault Ste. Marie, you have no cell phone coverage. Once you are in the canyon, they run the engines around the train for the return trip and they give you about an hour to hike, which is no where close to enough time. That is me standing with the train crew as they were taking a break before heading back.



Yes I think I would love it.


----------



## BobR (Jan 12, 2014)

Without a wide angle lens, it's hard to take a plane on the ground with a "pocket" camera.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 12, 2014)

I was gifted a Nikon D3200 for Christmas; I've played with it a little, but the true test will happen come spring when flowers start to bloom & the bees are back in action. 

24MP pictures
HD Video capable
Wi-fi capable

Has both auto & manual modes

I don't know the exact price, but I know what I received for Christmas was less than a grand. The camera itself is $500-600, then there's a 'bundle' with a decent lens, memory card, but I think the camera case was extra.


----------



## richmke (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a Nikon D50 with an 18-200mm lense that I have been very happy with for 8 years. Also have the SB600 flash, gary fong lightsphere collapsable, and rechargeable AA lithium batteries.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 13, 2014)

going to order a bundle package today on amazon.
eos 70d..

I like planes also....since i was a kid.
besides riding in commercial, i have been in a p51 mustang,a russian mig, and a bi plane...would like to fly the virgin galactic...that would be cool.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 13, 2014)

richmke said:


> I have a Nikon D50 with an 18-200mm lense that I have been very happy with for 8 years. Also have the SB600 flash, gary fong lightsphere collapsable, and rechargeable AA lithium batteries.


 

Pretty much my set up as well. I need to get a new flash though and I also have the 50mm 1.8 and 85mm 1.8 lenses. Picked those up for around $50.00 each when I first bought the camera. The 18-200 I purchased when they first came out with them and we in short supply. A small camera shop in the are had 2 of them... My daughter has the D3500 and my mother has gone through numerous Nikon DSLR's. When they come out with a new one she gets it. I never manage to adopt the old model....


----------



## theTheme (Jan 13, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Thanks, I have narrowed it down to Nikon are Cannon.
> Was avid about phtography years ago, even had my own darkroom.
> Times change...I have a vacation to the amazon this year and to switzerland. THought it be good to get back into some picture taking.
> I decided.
> ...



James, did you keep any of your lenses from when you were shooting film? You might be surprised how compatible some of the old Nikon and Canon lenses are. I have some Nikkor glass from the 80s that that I can interchange on my dSLR. The compatibility charts can make you feel like you are wading through alphabet soup, but if you are willing to spring for a nice FX body it will almost always drive AF and metering (Again, speaking as a Nikon user, don't have any experience with Canon).


----------

